# Should licensing laws be changed?



## natalie123 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am analyzing the recent licensing laws on keeping reptiles for a report and was wondering if I could get anyones personal opinion on the subject. 
How easy do you feel it is for anyone to purchase a reptile, and do you think that the laws should be changed to put some reptiles that have been deemed as 'dangerous' such as pythons, on a list to have a license for ownership?

natalie


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

For a report for whom?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

see below




natalie123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am analyzing the recent licensing laws on keeping reptiles for a report and was wondering if I could get anyones personal opinion on the subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

natalie123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am analyzing the recent licensing laws on keeping reptiles for a report and was wondering if I could get anyones personal opinion on the subject.
> How easy do you feel it is for anyone to purchase a reptile, and do you think that the laws should be changed to put some reptiles that have been deemed as 'dangerous' such as pythons, on a list to have a license for ownership?
> ...


What exactly are you analyzing and why? Surely a good start would be to research current legislation, and you will see that those deemed to be dangerous (and this does NOT include giants) are on a list - Schedule 1 of the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976.
This was reviewed in 2007, some species were added, others taken off - go through this forum, there are numerous threads relating to this.
There are no other licencing laws other than those for endangered species.
It is very easy to buy a reptile - providing you are over 16, then anyone can go into a shop and buy one - some shops will check that the potential keeper knows how to keep the animal, others don't.


----------



## natalie123 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just want opinions from people about their view on the current laws regarding reptiles. If there are any people out there who feel that maybe the laws dont protect domestic reptiles enough? Should there be stricter guidelines on who can buy reptiles?

I dont think pythons are dangerous... it's someone elses opinion as i read someone believes that all pythons should be put on the list because his cat got eaten. But that is just one persons view.


----------



## natalie123 (Nov 11, 2009)

and this is for my college assignment


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

natalie123 said:


> I just want opinions from people about their view on the current laws regarding reptiles. If there are any people out there who feel that maybe the laws dont protect domestic reptiles enough? Should there be stricter guidelines on who can buy reptiles?
> 
> I dont think pythons are dangerous... it's someone elses opinion as i read someone believes that all pythons should be put on the list because his cat got eaten. But that is just one persons view.


DWA legislation is in place to protect the public, not their pets. The 2007 review was extensive, giant snakes were considered but not included (if you hunt through this forum I have posted a link to the report, or you can find it on the DEFRA site).


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

My cat got run over by a car. I think you should need a DWA license to drive one.....oh hang on....danger danger...Boidae episode....high voltage....no-nonsense imploding method to self destruct random information of negligible value provided within a recognisable format. Etc.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Should we call you.......Aunty Natalie?:whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Bring back the good old days when you have what you wanted and not dictated to by a self righteous Nanny state.


_*that is all*_


----------

